# Superfatting liquid soap, with non Castor --REALLY dumb idea



## cdc (Mar 19, 2010)

Sooo....

Lets just say I wanted to make a liquid soap, and superfat it at a high percent with an oil, that was not castor oil.  When it would settle, the oil would float up at the top as a creamy white layer.

Is there something, an emulsifier or something, that you could put in the soap to make the oil stay in suspension?

Even if you were willing to sort of kill the lather.  I know this sounds stupid.  I am just trying to figure something out.  

Humor me with your genius?


----------



## donniej (Mar 19, 2010)

Use a 5 gallon water jug as a cone-bottom tank and drain off the clear soap, use the rest for your laundry.  

You can try to emulsify with borax but IMO, it won't work well.


----------



## cdc (Mar 19, 2010)

No, I WANT a super-fatted liquid soap that does not separate.  Even if it is not very bubbly.

Emulsify with Borax?  I know many recipes add borax in the end to fix PH, but how do you emulsify with it?  

Thanks!


----------



## donniej (Mar 19, 2010)

Catherine Failor's book says borax will emulsify the layers but in my experience it won't hold much superfat in emulsion.


----------



## cdc (Mar 19, 2010)

IC.

What about a chemical emulsifier....?


----------



## donniej (Mar 20, 2010)

For a chemical emulsifier, I'd start with Dawn dish detergent.  I know it will emulsify oil and water but I'm not sure how much you'll need.


----------



## mousegun32 (Mar 29, 2010)

Might just try some emulsifying wax.


----------



## Mildreds.naturals (Mar 14, 2013)

donniej said:


> Use a 5 gallon water jug as a cone-bottom tank and drain off the clear soap, use the rest for your laundry.
> 
> You can try to emulsify with borax but IMO, it won't work well.



I'm curious.. why did you suggest using the other soap for laundry? Is there a special reason to do so? I want laundry soap in liquid or in powder.


----------

